# Emergency Preparedness & EMS Coordinator UMass/Lowell



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Emergency Preparedness & EMS Coordinator
Institution:
*University of Massachusetts Lowell*

Location:
Lowell, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/01/2018

Type:
Full Time

*General Summary:*

Reporting to the Director of Life Safety & Emergency Preparedness, the Emergency Preparedness and EMS Coordinator has multifaceted responsibilities for the coordination of the development, implementation and administration of the university's comprehensive emergency preparedness, business continuity and emergency medical services and assisting Life Safety programs as required. S/he assist the university in effecting compliance with varies federal, state, local regulatory and non regulatory requirements pertaining to, emergency preparedness, business continuity, emergency medical service and life safety.

*ESSENTIAL DUTIES INCLUDE:*


Coordinate the development, implementation and maintenance of the university wide, comprehensive, all hazards emergency management program, including emergency management, business continuity, and emergency medical services. Will be essential in assisting the Director with the coordination of the actions of the university community in the event of an emergency
Serves as a contact with federal, state and local emergency response groups. Develop relationships with local, fire, law enforcement, EMS providers and local emergency management groups.restoration of services, functions, and facilities as timely as possible; Continuously assessing the effectiveness of the policies, procedures, activities and organizational structure and provide feedback for continuous improvements.
Develops, coordinates, facilitates and maintains emergency preparedness, business continuity and emergency medicals services policies and procedures, and emergency operations activities ensuring adherence to the emergency management goals of: Protecting life, health, and safety; Securing and protecting facilities, property and equipment from loss; Maintaining essential academic and business services and operations; Providing for restoration of services, functions, and facilities as timely as possible; Continuously assessing the effectiveness of the policies, procedures, activities and organizational structure and provide feedback for continuous improvements.
Develops, implements, and coordinates university-wide emergency training for all constituents of the university community for program responsibilities including emergency preparedness, business continuity, and emergency medical services.
When required, responds to emergency 24 hours a day 7 days week on campus. A supporting member of the UMass Lowell's emergency medical services (EMT) and EEM hazmat response teams.
Conducts assessments, reviews and self-inspections for emergency preparedness, business continuity and emergency medical services. Analyzes and interprets results, recommends appropriate corrective actions, communicates results and follows-up on issues or concerns until completion.
*OTHER:*


Other duties as assigned
Provide an annual programming budget recommendations
Must have valid drivers license (Will drive university vehicles)
*Minimum Qualifications:*


Bachelors Degree (will consider candidates with HS Diploma or GED/equivalent with 5 years experience in area related to emergency management, criminal justice, health or other related field PLUS
3 years experience in emergency management and preparedness including 1 year of demonstrated experience in business continuity planning
FEMA, MEMA, NIMS and ICS Certifications
Must be able to complete a 40 hours HAZ WOPER training and willing to be part of 7/24 hour emergency response team (must be able to complete within 6 months of hire)
Ability to follow oral and written instructions
Ability to read, write and comprehend the English language
*Additional Considerations:*


FEMA credentialing (or equivalent) as a professional or master continuity practitioner strongly desired
Experience teaching in the public safety profession
Experience in managing a collegial EMS/EMT service (a plus)
Previous experience working within and academic institution or health care facility (a plus)
Technology use: database development, word processing, Microsoft office
Licensed EMT-B or higher within Massachusetts
*Special Instructions to Applicants:*

Only Internal Professional (SEIU 888 Professional Union) Bargaining candidates will be considered during the first 10 business days of the posting. All other candidates will be considered after that period.

Initial review of applications will begin immediately and continue until the position is filled. However, the position may close when an adequate number of qualified applications are received.

Please include a resume and cover letter with your application. Names and contact information of three references will be required during the application process.

*Application Information*
Contact:
University of Massachusetts Lowell

Online App. Form:
http://explorejobs.uml.edu/lowell/en-us/job/494287?lApplicationSubSourceID=11250


----------

